# Which DataCard to buy?



## crystal_pup (Feb 27, 2007)

*Hey guys i own a laptop which has a PCMCIA slot in it   ...I want to purchase a Datacard for accessing the internet  ....But the real dialemma is which datacard i shud go for ?? *

*Some of the companies that provide datacards are as follows :*

*---> Hutch*
*---> Airtel*
*---> TataIndicom*
*---> Reliance*

*Thanks,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 27, 2007)

try avoiding those cards. generally your cellphone will do a pretty nice job at no extra cost. 

however if you insist you in for reliance. their service is fairly better compared to others in this dept.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2007)

> try avoiding those cards. generally your cellphone will do a pretty nice job at no extra cost.



Speeds are good with this dedicated cards, as with cell phone u need to have a good EDGE handset with GSM to achive such speeds

also this dedicated cards comes with Free Roaming acros the Country with suppose with Reliance u pay Rs 1500 per month and u can surf unlimted any where in India with 144 kbps (where ever Reliance has its network)

but with a phone, GSM/CDMA in roaming u have to huge roaming charges...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

ya reliance is for People

its most cheaper


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 27, 2007)

Go for reliance my uncle is using it a with fair good connectivity than Cell phones..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

One more vote for Reliance data card.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 2, 2007)

DATA CARD gives the worse speed .......


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 2, 2007)

*But d area wherein i liv doesnt provide me with proper reliance coverage...but v ppl r shiftin to a new place within a month...*

*n hey nagpurdamunda...even m proper frm nagpur...*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 2, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *But d area wherein i liv doesnt provide me with proper reliance coverage...but v ppl r shiftin to a new place within a month...*
> 
> *n hey nagpurdamunda...even m proper frm nagpur...*
> 
> ...



@crystal_pup this is my sincere request to u ..dont even think abt buying a data card it simply sucks ... i have reliance data card and i m willing to sell it coz of its ****ing slow speed..


----------

